# Regarding stickers



## charmrence (Nov 7, 2014)

I've tried searching around and reading the rules, but I can't seem to find an answer for this.
I'm going to my first competition tomorrow, and I'm a little concerned. I got some bad chips on one side of my skewb, and decided to replace that side with some cubicle stickers. They are slightly bigger than the stock ones - would that make it illegal?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 7, 2014)

Nah!!
Btw i dont see a chip


----------



## charmrence (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, because I replaced the chipped ones.


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2014)

They look fine to me.


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2014)

I highly doubt it matters. The only significant thing is a slightly more curved corner (stickers more rounded), but that doesn't matter on skewb.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 9, 2015)

My question falls into this category, so I'll just ask it here. I know that, having been an 'official' cuber for 3 years now, I should know the answer...

My cube has no stickers on the white side. I'm assuming this makes it illegal, but I'm just checking. Is it illegal?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 10, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> My question falls into this category, so I'll just ask it here. I know that, having been an 'official' cuber for 3 years now, I should know the answer...
> 
> My cube has no stickers on the white side. I'm assuming this makes it illegal, but I'm just checking. Is it illegal?



Yes.



> 3d) ... All coloured parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> My cube has no stickers on the white side. I'm assuming this makes it illegal, but I'm just checking. Is it illegal?





Lucas Garron said:


> Yes.



One of mine doesn't have white stickers either because that side was black; I just peeled them off and it became white.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 10, 2015)

JemFish said:


> One of mine doesn't have white stickers either because that side was black; I just peeled them off and it became white.



Yeah, that has the same issue, and is not allowed.
(And should *definitely* never be allowed for BLD.)


----------



## pdilla (Apr 29, 2015)

I swear I recall seeing Sergey Ryabko competing with his white stickers peeled off... am I tripping out?


----------

